# Becca's Beautiful Bunnies Business



## Becca (Apr 17, 2008)

[align=center]





[/align][align=center] 
Good Morning my good friends, 
 How are you on this fine day?

 Slave has decided to make a new blog for me and my
 bunneh friends.

 Now for those of you who have never seen me before -
 if you didn't have time to look at my other blog 
 then Welcome to my life.

 I am Nibbles, I am 9 years of age and I am very
 clever and like things to be neat and done the way I want.
 To cut along story short, I rule the roost.

 I need to get out of here quick Dippy and Fluffball have just come
 bouncing in, they wear me out just looking at
 them bouncing around.







 Hey guys, Fluffball here!

 Mummy, what am I meant to wite here?

 Ok, I know now.

 I'm Fluffball, I'm a lionhead and I'm irrestibly cute!

 Dippy, stop pushing

_ "It's my turn now, move over!"_







 Hewwo it's the one you love back again!
[/align][align=center]Mummy keeps saying she is going to miss me becuase she is going on holiday tomorrow.[/align][align=center]I don't really know what that means and why will she miss me?[/align][align=center]Oh well, mummy played a great game with us yesterday she hid bits of our food around our house and we got to run around and find them![/align][align=center]It was very tiring after that I had a nap till Fluffball decided I need[/align][align=center]to be washed and started grooming my face.[/align][align=center]Yul bunneh slobber![/align][align=center]Bye for now.[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]That was a small taster of great things to come -[/align][align=center]When I have more time I will write more.[/align][align=center]But I'm going on holiday tomorrow,[/align][align=center]Hugs and kisses[/align][align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Becca (Apr 23, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align][align=center] 
 Heyahh guys.. Wassup?
 Mummeh cleaned out our whole house today
 not just the cage the summer house as well,
 There is no hay or dirt on the floor anymore
 that has got to be changed!!

 But then mummeh will probably be mad with me 
 and put her hands on her hips.
 But I know how to get round her, I will pull my little
 "I'm so sorry" face and she will pick me up and 
 give me a kiss,.
 YUK

 Well, Seeya later- mummeh says
 she is going to get more pics of me and Fluffball,
 I need to find somewhere to hide, and fast!
 :dude:
[/align]


----------



## Becca (May 7, 2008)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]I am rather confused, why was everybody calling me a little girl or little Princess?[/align]
[align=center]Well today I started to get mad soI decided to show everybody that I am a boy not a girl. So I mounted Fluffball, she is very pretty, I think we are boyfriend and girlfriend now. Mummeh keeps saying she's too young, its just another teenage pregnancy, but If Fluffball is pregnant then I will help her look after the babiez.[/align]
[align=center]But I heard mummeh say that she is saving up to have my little boy bits taken away. :grumpy:Just when I am discovering my man hood. But now me and Fluffball have been taken away from each other but I guess its for the best becuase she kept nipping me, maybe she doesn't like me.[/align]
[align=center]HMPH[/align]
[align=center]I hope Fluffball and (if she's pregnant) her babiez will be ok, but mummeh is going to do as best she can and she is sure Fluffball will make a good mummeh.[/align]
[align=center]Now everyone says I look very handsome and I am King of the Summer House so you better watch out! [/align]


----------



## LadyBug (May 11, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote*


> [align=center][/align]
> 
> [align=center]But I heard mummeh say that she is saving up to have my little boy bits taken away. :grumpy:Just when I am discovering my man hood.
> [/align]
> ...



:laugh:sorry, but that is really funny.........................!!

my little 'Violet' did that too, hence the name Jamie:whistling(short for James Potter)

and he thought i wouldn't notice:wiggle

but i was kinda like this whenthis happened:thud:

and i almost got 'her' a little pink dress, so don't feel too bad about the 'princess' stuff!:bunnyhug:

Anna


----------



## Becca (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Becca (May 14, 2008)

WHY ISNT IT COMING UP?


----------



## Becca (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Becca (May 14, 2008)

NOW ITS TOO SMALL
ggrrr
LOL


----------



## jcl_24 (May 14, 2008)

You're really good at making things look good online Becca, you'll work it out 

The posts about Dippy are very funny. About him being nipped by Fluffball-I hope he doesn't take it too personally as female rabbits can be a bit short tempered.

Jo x


----------



## Becca (May 14, 2008)

I hope this works... :?


----------



## Spring (May 14, 2008)

Aww! What a sweet little poem for Dippy! 

Any updates on Fluffball? I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Becca (May 15, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align][align=center] Hey, hey, hey Hey people!
 Fluffballs back and ready for action,
 Dippy is such a naughty boy, jumping on my back like that,
 I hate giving piggy backs! 

 Mummy says I'm growing up too fast, maybe it's becuase I did something naughty with Dippy but he is just soooo handsome 

 But now I have no one to snuggle up to apart from this teddy that mummy thinks
 I am snuggling with - I mean YUK, he's cute but he's no Dippy 

 Mummys dad is making our summer cage, it is very, very, very big and it has a shelf at the back for us 
 to sit on, YAY
 :biggrin2:
[/align]


----------



## Becca (May 19, 2008)

[align=center]










[/align][align=center] Woah, I just had an adventure,
 Mummy was giving me my dinner and she was in
 a really hyper mood becuase she had treats for me to
 so that made me excited to!
 Anyway she opened the door and I was jumping around
 then I fell out!
 One minute the floor was there then it was gone!
 I didn't get far though because Mummy scooped me up -
 She was very surprised becuase she thought she coudn't pick me
 up and it was always her dad that picked me up!

 So she is very happy because she can put me in the run herself now!
 

 But in the process of me falling on the floor mummy was so scared i was going to shoot off somewhere she dropped all the food on the floor :X

 But she got a dustpan and brsuh and scooped it up - otherwise
 I would of had to wait for my dinner and that does not equal 
 a happy bunny 
[/align]


----------



## Becca (May 20, 2008)

Fluffball has just had her eyes bathed as one of them was watering - I hope it's nothing serious 

They moved into their new home today and they are just settling in!


----------



## Becca (May 20, 2008)

Fluffball has just had her eyes bathed as one of them was watering - I hope it's nothing serious 

They moved into their new home today and they are just settling in!


----------



## trailsend (May 21, 2008)

Becca... I replied to this earlier, but my post didn't show up :X

Nibbles is so cute! I'm glad he didn't hurt himself and that you were able to pick him up all on your own! Love Dippy and Fluffballs new hutch as well, it's great... 

I hope Fluffballs eye will be alright. I know you will keep a close eye on it and make sure it's nothing major.


----------



## Becca (May 21, 2008)

Fluffballs eye is fine today, I just bathed it last night and did not like it one bit!
Bless her, but she didn't nip or anything - and today her eye looks fine 
:thumbup Panic over LOL

:bunny18

I just put Nibbles in the run (by myself woop woop) so I don't have to wait for dad to come home anymore!
:woohoo


----------



## Becca (May 21, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Fluffballs eye is fine today, I just bathed it last night and did not like it one bit!
> Bless her, but she didn't nip or anything - and today her eye looks fine
> :thumbup Panic over LOL



I was lying - Fluffball has wet around her eye again 
Should I bathe it again later?


----------



## Peek-a-boo (May 22, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> *BabyBunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Fluffballs eye is fine today, I just bathed it last night and did not like it one bit!
> ...



hey hun i would probably get fluffballs eye checked at the vets, i had a rabbit whos eye became watery and it turned out to be his teeth, the wetness around her eye could be something but could be nothing but i would say make an appointment at the vets to get it checked out.

I love your rabbits btw they are beautiful :inlove:i adore Dippy!


----------



## Becca (May 22, 2008)

Okay, I will tell mum we have to take her to the vet ASAP - the problem is we are going on holiday on Saturday for a week so I will not be with the bun buns for a week 
I will miss them so much - Both of them will be taken to the vet anyway for their myxi vacs.


----------



## Becca (Jun 7, 2008)

Okay everyone as most of you know it has been a very hectic week or so for me and my bunnies.
We are still not 100% sure that Fluffball is pregnant and waiting is slowly starting to drive me mad 

Tonight we are sleeping downstairs with her again in hope something will happen - something.. anything !!!


----------



## Becca (Jul 2, 2008)

I have just realised that the last time I did a blog for my three was on the 7th June OMG Thats like a month ago!
Very sorry about that people!

Nibbles - Well Nibbles is getting older and older and lays down more and more but he still goes out in his run everyday eating the grass and getting dippy and fluffballs leftovers!
I cannot beleive he is 9 years old what a beautfil age to be!
Nibbles cage needs cleaning out so often it smells so bad after 1 day of cleaning it out is there anything I can do?

Fluffball - 

Well Fluffball wasnt pregnan t (panic over!!) and her eye looks so much better - my silly mother just cant get round to taking them to the vet they havent been at all yet I wish she would hurry up. Actually I wish i couldn drive then i could take them myself!!

Now I just need to get her litter trained!- Hoping to get her spayed soon!

Dippy - Dippy is as cute as ever and still giving me kisses like theres no tomorrow he only lets me stroke him which makes me a very proud mummy!!
He is getting so fluffy - which makes him look 10 times bigger than he is!
He is scent marking all up the cage walls so i need tio get him neutered pronto!!

I will get some new pics soon of the gang!!

Bye for now
Hugs and kisses
From Becca
Nibbles
Dippy and Fluffball
xxxxxx


----------



## Becca (Jul 6, 2008)

It's really strange Fluffballs eye has decided to heal up all by itself. I am still going to be keeping an eye on it over the next week or so just to make sure. I think she was allergic to either something in the air or her bedding. She has been a very good girl using her litter tray and had a lot of fun today because her mummy (my sister emily) finally plucked up the courage to put her on her lap. 
We also made them a play area out of carboard boxes I will get pictures of that tomorrow - It's too bad they can only go in it one at a time I think they would have great fun in there together. I cannot wait till I get enough money to get Dippy neutered- then I can *attempt* to bond them back together - If they need it which they probably will. Then they can play together again and groom each other ETC.






Dippy has been such a naughty boy, as I was ill yesterday I didn't get round to going to see them Emily had to do them all I didn't check how the litter training was going. But when i went out there this morning. I nearly fainted - over the whole right side of his cage is poop and pee and sopping wet hay. Not a sight I wanted to see early Sunday morning. Especially as it was raining. I was speechless, I went and got mum to come and see and I said "Mum look we need to get him neutured NOW" she said calm down but we havent got enough money BLAH BLAH BLAH.
Then I said "Well your not the one who spend the whole day cleaning them out last Saturday!" and thats how it ended.

But then I felt bad for getting angry at him becuase its not his fault its mum and Fluffball for being such a cutie and making him *want* her!!

So he got a go in the play area as well, he enjoyed popping his head up in various places just to check we were still there, and he seemed very interested in the gerbil whcih is a first!


Bye for now
Becca and the gang
Becca :rose::bunnydance:


----------



## Becca (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello Everyone - I am quite excited - I have a harness coming in the post for Dippy and Fluffball, I wonder how they will handle it. If they don't like it I won't force them into it I will sell it to put money toward the   Dippy neuter fund!


----------



## Becca (Jul 13, 2008)

Okay, Today I had a picture taking session!
There are over 20 pictures here so sit back and enjoy!





















Okay Mum One quick photo...















More in next post....


----------



## Becca (Jul 13, 2008)

Just have a quick wash mum hold on..





Whoops Missed a bit ..


----------



## Leaf (Jul 13, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Nibbles - Well Nibbles is getting older and older and lays down more and more but he still goes out in his run everyday eating the grass and getting dippy and fluffballs leftovers!
> I cannot beleive he is 9 years old what a beautfil age to be!


:inlove:


----------



## Becca (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmm what can i spy..
























































This ones my fave.

























Thats it for now folks, Please reply xx


----------



## Becca (Jul 13, 2008)

Woah there was about 33 pictures there!


----------



## trailsend (Jul 13, 2008)

Great pictures Becca!I enjoyed all of them. Nibbles is so precious, and Dippy & Fluffball are super cute. They look like they all had a lot of fun!


----------



## fluffnfeathers (Jul 14, 2008)

Becca, I enjoyed your bunny blog very much! Love love love the pics!! Your bunnies are just sooooo... cute!!!:bunnyheart


----------



## Becca (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwh Thanks trailsend and fluffnfeathers!

Today I have to clean out everybody and i mean everybody!

Nibbles, Dippy, Fluffball and Pip (the gerbil) 

I like it though so it gonna be fun!!


----------



## Becca (Jul 21, 2008)

So today I got some pictures and videos of dippy and fluffball on their harness so they will be on here and youtube soon

*Becca*


----------



## Becca (Jul 21, 2008)

Okay well ro ios being silly and not letting me post more than 2 pic at once so here are the first 2 ...


----------



## Becca (Jul 21, 2008)

Here are the next 2...

She was having the time of her life!








I gotta go bed now post the rest tomorrow Byeeee


----------



## delusional (Jul 21, 2008)

Awwww, I love your bunnieessss!

Look at that Nibbles, he's such a handsome bloke.

And Fluffball looks like she's being so well behaved in her harness. I wish Ollie would behave, but we've given up with him for the most part - he just starts reversing as soon as we put it on him!

More pics please.


----------



## Becca (Jul 22, 2008)

Videos are just loading onto photobucket - they take ages [[groan]] but will be here soon!

*Becca*


----------



## Becca (Jul 22, 2008)

By the way I was rather angry yesterday becuase my friend was round and her and my sister were mainjg loads of noise and stuff and they were scaring dippy then he went in the bush and got somthing stuck in his fur and .. well you will watch the vid and see so i had to calm him down. Its not me being a bad bunny mum please forgive me if i did somthing wrong 

Heres the first vid of fluffball I am the one holding her lead, fay is holding the camera and emily is the one in the white shirt (my little sis).

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh234/BabyBunnies_2008/?action=view&current=movie1.flv



this next one is of fluffball again 

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh234/BabyBunnies_2008/?action=view&current=movie2.flv



Dippy is coming up!


----------



## Becca (Jul 22, 2008)

I am rather annoyed, the video of dippy going mad has been lost but here is the recovery video where his mummeh (me) cuddles him and makes it all better!

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh234/BabyBunnies_2008/?action=view&current=movie.flv



*Becca*


----------



## Becca (Jul 22, 2008)

Look what i made


----------



## Becca (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope I haven't spoken to soon but I actually think Dippy has learned what a litter tray is for Fluffball still hasn't clicked but I will keep you updated.

*Becca*


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry I haven't posted on here for a while but now finally i have got round to doing it.

You know what will happen now.... I will forget everythingI was going to say, so I better get on with it shouldn't I!

Nibbles

Well the other day when i cleaned out his cage I left him out of it, I have set his run up as a kind of sub cage, A. becuase its really hot and he will need more room to get into a cool place and B. to keep the flies away for a while.

So he has got half of his run on grass, half on pavement so when the grass is wet with dew he has somewhere dry to sit so he doesn't get a chill. he has hay, his food, water, grass (obviously) a cardboard tube which he loves to throw around. And the flies aren't around him now its only his cage, I think maybe I should clean his cage out more than once a week. Though that means I would have to clean him out once a day because the day after I clean him out its smelly and the flies are back :?

So there are no flies really at the moment. 

I have got some more pictures of him but they aren't loaded on photobucket yet!



Dippy

Well Dippy is using his litter tray nearly all the time now, I don't mind the occasional poop outside the tray its just the pee, and hes going in his littertray. Apart from the spraying but when my mum calls the vet that will soon be fixed. I will be very scared - i hope he will be okay!

Dippys new nickname is "stud bunny" thats what everyone keeps calling him. Bless him, he's such a handsome boy, lets just hope Fluffball doesn't find out Dippy cheated on her 



Fluffball

Fluffball is using her litter tray too - I hope she keeps it up, They are both growing soo big - everyone that comes round says they are growing so fast but I can't see it!

She has a walk around the garden every couple of days and loves every minute of it! Well usually its her taking me for a walk but its still fun and she loves exploring everywhere, and when she gets the scent of Nibbles she goes mad!

I am worried this is message is suddenly going to disapear becuase usually when someone does a long post something goes wrong so i better copy it before I press send!

*Becca*


----------



## Becca (Aug 1, 2008)

So Emily has taken over Fluffballs blog so now I will only update you on Dippy and Nibbles, I will probably still post pictures of Fluffball becuase Emily probably won't!

I am going to try and post in the blog every couple of days!

*Becca*


----------



## Becca (Aug 1, 2008)

By the way I didn't takes these my friend did thats why they look a bit scared!


----------



## Becca (Aug 3, 2008)

Okay so I thought I would go through all the picture of Dippy and Fluffball and post the ones on here I have never put on before!




















This is the winter set up in the summerhouse :





















































Theese ones are from when we thought she was preggy ^ ^
















Dippy playing in a box









































This is my fave one v v v 




awwwwhh love it!!



HOPE YOU LIKE 
BECCA


----------



## Becca (Aug 4, 2008)

Today me and Dippy had a sudden urge of love for each other he was licking my face all over and whenever I moved away he stretched his head out to get nearer me - I love him so much - he is such a cutie - and today i also checked his teeth in our moment of love while he was relaxed and liked me!!


----------



## Becca (Aug 4, 2008)

Awwh Dippy has found a new talent - mmaking mummy go awwh by licking her face off!! I love him sooo much! He ahs very slobbery kisses though


----------



## Becca (Aug 7, 2008)

Well here is todays mad story!
We got the buns into their runs and everything was good and dandy while we cleaned the litter trays and cages then it started to rain - so there were too beddingless cages and too bunnies and two very wet people!

So we took both the buns into the playhouse and tried to keep them aprt then we realised we cud bring the run into the playhouse so i did and put dippy in it.
Please note both buns were litter trayless on CARPET

Eventually it stopped raining a bit so I ran out and put straw and bedding etc in dippys cage and put him in it. But fluffballs cage was still dryhing to i had to get a blanket and dry it LOL

But eventually they were both in and guess what by the end of it it was sunny again :grumpy:


----------



## Becca (Aug 7, 2008)

Awwh both the buns are out and we put fluffballs cuddly toy bun in and she was grooming it awwh how cute


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 7, 2008)

I think you should send the bunnies to me. I really think so.


----------



## Becca (Aug 8, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I think you should send the bunnies to me. I really think so.



Not on my watch - Well i don't have a watch - i lost it - 

Not on my clock



LOL


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 8, 2008)

Aww you meanie.


----------



## Becca (Aug 8, 2008)

:biggrin2:- and thanks for commenting on my blog no one has for ages


----------



## Becca (Aug 9, 2008)

I am going to miss the bunnies sooo much


----------



## Leaf (Aug 9, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Well here is todays mad story!
> We got the buns into their runs and everything was good and dandy while we cleaned the litter trays and cages then it started to rain - so there were too beddingless cages and too bunnies and two very wet people!
> 
> So we took both the buns into the playhouse and tried to keep them aprt then we realised we cud bring the run into the playhouse so i did and put dippy in it.
> ...


Oh no! Its so frustrating when the weather changes so suddenly!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 9, 2008)

Where'd you get Fluffball's harness? It's so cute! And so are your bunnies!


----------



## Becca (Aug 16, 2008)

I got Fluffballs harnes from Pets at home - it was about a fiver very good quality you just need to get it right so it fits round them properly thats why i only use it on fluffball usually so i dont have to keep changing it...


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 16, 2008)

That was a lovely selection of photos Becca Dippy and Fluffball are handsome and gorgeous respectively. I don't want to offend Dippy saying he is "pretty" lol. 

Dippy looks like the twin of my bridge bunny Fluffy. I noticed you said something similar in reply to a photo thread of Lionheads, I definitely agree.

Nibbles looks like a wise rabbit, he must have learnt and seen many things being 9 years old.

Jo xx


----------



## Becca (Aug 17, 2008)

Don't worry Jo - Dippy is a "pretty boy"!


----------



## Becca (Aug 18, 2008)

I want to actualy make sure i know dippy and fluffballs actual ages well rougly when we got dippy he was 10 weeks so i worked it out from the day we got him 10 weeks back which means he is 0 years 8 months and 15 days.

When we got fluffball she was 8 weeks so again i counted back which makes her 0 years 8 months and 2 days - its all about the math LOL



:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Aug 19, 2008)

*Tuesday 19th August*

I do have some pictures of Nibbles to put on here, just need to upload them to photobucket and then on to here!


----------



## Becca (Aug 23, 2008)

Okay So I know this is a bunny blog but this weekend we are looking after a friends rats and thought I wuld share a few piccys of them here too!

The grey and white one is Daisy and the black and white one is Ruby...




























Also the bunnies had a photo shoot earlier!! So there will be some cute pics later folr you to awwh at!


----------



## Becca (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello!

I am just about to load the pictures onto photobucket!! Woooo

They will be here soon...


----------



## Becca (Aug 24, 2008)

Well here they are 







































































Hope yuh like xx


----------



## Becca (Aug 24, 2008)

Here is a short message from Dippy..



o.Y+^;p hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh adasdad l.



Translated that means:

What the hell am i doing on here - aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im gonna be a dad!


----------



## Becca (Aug 25, 2008)

I have come to the conclusion that Fluffball might be lonely - mum said that we might have one of the babies if they survive and if there are any - if we do - hopefully will be getting a girl then we can see if her and fluffball will be friends....


----------



## Becca (Aug 25, 2008)

Look - I found some more pictures - me and my aunties adorable gerbil Snowy!


----------



## Becca (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay - so after talking to Luv-Bunniz last night on msn here is the plan!

1.Get Dippy neutered

2. Wait 6 weeks or however long it is can't remember :?

3. Try and bond him and Fluffball back together.

4. If Dippy is a dad and him and Fluffball bond properly - we will be getting one of the babies.

CONCLUSION: Dippy and Fluffball will be back together 

There will be a new baby in the family - Dippys son/daughter.

Nibbles will still be as happy as larry!

Even if Dippy doesn't become a dad or something goes wrong the only part of the plan that will change is us getting one of the babies!



I swear Fluffball and Dippy talk to each other through the bars at night and when their scared becuase whenever Dippys scared he shoots sgtraight as close to fluffball as he can get through the wood/bars.

Its ever so sweet!

*Becca*


----------



## Becca (Aug 26, 2008)

[align=center]Dippys[/align]
[align=center]A[/align]
[align=center]Daddy[/align]
[align=center]:shock:[/align]


----------



## dolphinshelcat (Aug 27, 2008)

arrrrr congrats well done to both mummy and daddy


----------



## Becca (Aug 27, 2008)

My nan is a star!

She can hold bunnies in an amazing way while i clip their claws and file them!

It took like 5 mins or less to clip Dippys a sec ago!

And filed them gently with a soft nail file!


----------



## Becca (Aug 27, 2008)

YEESSS - Fluffball's done as well - thats a job down!


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 27, 2008)

I love all your pictures :inlove:, what's that funny litter grey critter, looks like a mouse?


----------



## Becca (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats my little gerbil Pip!


----------



## Becca (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwh - i feel like such a proud mummeh!

i feel i have totally bonded with dippy now - whenever he hears the back door open and hears me he waits right by the door with ears pricked up instead of being huddled up in the corner.

It feels great!


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 28, 2008)

ooooo! I didn't know gerbils were so cute :shock:!


----------



## Becca (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello everybody â today I put all the bunnies out so they could enjoy the warm weather and much on some grass.

I gave them all a newspaper each to dig on and chew up and Emily was making little clover things for them to eat!

I also then cleaned out the summer house all by myself AGAIN â but I donât mind because I like to do things my own way and sometimes Em just gets in the way LOL!



I am trying to make sure that they are never bored and always have hay etcâ¦



I canât wait to find out if we can get one of the baby bunnies â we shouldnât really have to ask actually as they are half mine!



I also got pictures of them all bunny flopping at the same time its so sweet!


----------



## Becca (Aug 29, 2008)

Here are todays pictures:


----------



## Becca (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Illusion (Aug 31, 2008)

Super cute babies. I want a Lion head, but hubby says no, mean hubby


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Awwh Thanks 

Poor you - Baddd Hubby :X

Becca xx


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

your bunnies are so cute and full of personallity!


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Awwh thank you!


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

I've hardly seen the buns at all today The rain has been pratcically non stop apart from at about 1 in the afternoon when i finally got out to feed and water them :shock:

These are the days when I wish they were house buns but mum's allergic


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 31, 2008)

RE all those photos: It's a "hard" life being a bunny isn't it? 

Jo xx


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

*jcl_24 wrote: *


> RE all those photos: It's a "hard" life being a bunny isn't it?
> 
> Jo xx


LOL :biggrin2:


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah! Bunnies work soooo hard!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

Today I went shopping and brought:

Run

A fine comb

Deoderiser

Hay

Food

Toys

Carrier Case

And Some vitamins and I was just wondering that becuase nibbles doesn't eat much hay and bunnies get quite a lot of vitamins from hay should i give him a few vitamins? Because i didn't know that bunnies didn't really need extra vitamins. 

So should I give him a few?

Becca x


----------



## Becca (Sep 3, 2008)

*




*

*Well as you may of heard Dippy is a dad and today finally after waiting and waiting we have been told that we can have one of the babies!*

*I am soo excited! And the good thing is that we have enough time to get Dippy neutered and hopefully him and Fluffball back together so there is room for the new addition!*

*When it gets nearer the time I will try and write in this everyday and say about how we have prepared and everything! *

[align=center]*- - -*[/align]
[align=left]*I am soo very very excited! Seriously OMG :biggrin2::dancingorig:*[/align]


----------



## BSAR (Sep 3, 2008)

Your blog is so neat! Pip is adorable!! And so are your bunnies!!

I am not sure you can give rabbits vitamins. I have never heard of vitamins for rabbits. Does it say they are ok for them? You also might want to see on the directions how much to give them.


----------



## Spring (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats on the possible new addition! 

Just a heads up though - they are in the teenage faze, and most likely you will have to fix both of them. Fluffball will be quite hormonaland territorial.Either way you'll have towait at least 2 months before putting Dippy back, since they can have active sperm for a couple months after their neuter and Fluffball needs lots of time to heal.


----------



## Becca (Sep 5, 2008)

*Friday 5th September:*

*Hello everybody! *

*Here is today's blog!*

*It has been raining pretty much all day - AGAIN! So the bunnies haven't been out for ages! It's so annoying I can tell they hate being in their hutches! I've also been at school so I haven't been here during the day to put them out if it brightens up for an hour or so. *

*I am so excited about getting a new bun just now I have written out 23 times on small peices of paper*

*PHONE THE VET and the vets number so mum will finally get the point and register Dippy and Fluffball so we can get Dippy neutered! *

*I am also about to make a powerpoint of the important issues of not spaying and neutering as in Fluffball has more chance of getting cancer if she is not spayed and Dippy is spraying everywhere!*

*You get the point!*

*Bye for now!*

*Becca x*


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 5, 2008)

you seem a bit hyper this morning Beccainkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:

glad everythings working out, i hope Dippy and Fluff ball get fixed soon:clover:


----------



## Becca (Sep 5, 2008)

*You obviously don't know me LOL I'm hyper all the time!*

*Today I was in Art and this girl said to me:*

*"Becca do you ever shut up" and the people on my table all said*

*"NO!" LOL It was ever so funny!*


----------



## Becca (Sep 6, 2008)

_*I have decided that part of Dippy spraying everywhere is because Fluffball is only a wooden wall away from him. So I am moving Fluffball into the indoor cage in the playhouse and see if that helps!*_


----------



## Becca (Sep 6, 2008)

*Fluffball has moved into the summer house and is pretty happy I think!*

*I had to change her water bottle into a water BOWL becuase her water bottle wouldn't reach and she couldn't get to it. I hope that works out :?*


----------



## Becca (Sep 7, 2008)

*Well Fluffball spilt all her water so I've put her bottle back in and I've asked mum if we can get one of the things that you hang on the cage and put water in! The one I want is actually for puppies but I will probably get a small one!*


----------



## Becca (Sep 7, 2008)

[align=center]:sunshine:*:sunshine:Finally we've had sun :sunshine::sunshine:*[/align]
[align=left]*Okay so as you know in the UK it has just been raining non stop for like a week now. So the buns haven't been out for ages, so today finally we had sun! :sunshine::sunshine:*[/align]
[align=left]*The buns have been out from about half 1 and we just put them in and its about quarter past 5 thats at least 4 hours! They have binkied and played and chewed and had a great time!*[/align]
[align=left]*Dippy had a big box with a whole in the top and at the side so he played in that, and Fluffball had a couple of bun toys and 2 toilet rolls stuffed with hay. She had a great time with them chucking them around - very funny to watch! *[/align]
[align=left]*I do have pictures but I will put them on later!*[/align]
[align=left]*So it really was a great day - becuase my nan and grandad came round and we played catch outside all of us, mum, dad, emily , nan and grandad we played catch sitting down with 2 balls it was hilarious!*[/align]
[align=left]:humour:[/align]


----------



## Becca (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello everyone ! Today is Dippy's babies 2 week old birthday!

Happy Birthday Babies! :biggrin2:

Now I haven't posted pictures for quite a while so here ya'll go!











Mid Binky











Fluffballs new set up until Dip gets neutered:




































Nibbless Nose!











I love the next one its my fave pic ever







-


----------



## Becca (Sep 10, 2008)

[align=center]:brownbunny NIBBLES :brownbunny
[/align]
[align=center]

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]:hearts 1999-2008 :hearts
[/align]
[align=center]I canât believe youâre gone. I want you. I need you here with me. :cry4:
[/align]
[align=center]The last thing I said to you last night was[/align]
[align=center]âSeeya in the morning â Goodnightâ:zzzzz[/align]
[align=center]And I fed him his pellets out of a spoon and from my hand. :eats:
[/align]
[align=center]I am going to miss being greeted by you every morning by stretching up and scrabbling at the cage door.[/align]
[align=center]:brown-bunny
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]When we first went to get Nibbles we went to a garden centre â There were loads of bunnies â I wanted a grey one but mum said they would grow to big. So we got a brown one (Nibbles) We did not know he would grow this big.[/align]
[align=center]:nod
[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]I remember hearing him sliding around in the box we took him home in as we turned sharp corners or went down a hill.[/align]
[align=center]:bunny17:
[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]He has never bitten or tried to bite any of us. EVER. He is the most gentle bunny I have ever known. Nobun can replace him. EVER.[/align]
[align=center]:cry1:[/align]
[align=center]When he was little and when I was little he was allowed to run around the garden and we left him out all day â we made a sign with a picture of him on it and it said Beware the rabbit and stuck it on the gate so if anyone came round they would know.[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]And after school he came and greeted us at the gate :hugsquish:
[/align]
[align=center]and I always had to climb over and distract him so he wouldnât escape.[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]To begin with Nibbles was called *Twinkle Toes* I badly wanted him to be a girl â we thought he was really. Until he started mounting footballs and marking dad! So then he turned into Nibbles![/align]
[align=center]:dutch
[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Time for more pictures:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]:hearts Me and my baby :hearts
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Of course his gorgeous little fluffy tail.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[/align]
[align=center]Nibbles has only escaped once and he went up the street and luckily someone got him.[/align]
[align=center]I am glad he was such a good bunny.[/align]
[align=center]I hate myself for the fact that maybe when I was younger I didnât care for him properly. I just wish Iâd found this forum sooner then maybe he would still be with me.[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]I canât imagine life without him.[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Nibbles you were my very first pet[/align]
[align=center]The only bunny I could get[/align]
[align=center]I loved and watched you everyday[/align]
[align=center]Missed you when I was away[/align]
[align=center]Now please just grant me one last wish[/align]
[align=center]Then you can have a giant dish[/align]
[align=center]Of pellets to fill your warm round tummy[/align]
[align=center]Your whiskers tickled it was so funny[/align]
[align=center]All the times when you would pee[/align]
[align=center]When you were sat upon my knee[/align]
[align=center]You only wanted to get down[/align]
[align=center]Even thought it made me frown[/align]
[align=center]Nibbles I love you very very much[/align]
[align=center]I love your soft warm gentle touch[/align]
[align=center]All I hope is you binky free[/align]
[align=center]And keep a warm spot in heaven for me[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]By Becca [/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]I just want to thank you for all the times you did not bite, or moan or sleep when I was speaking or annoying you.[/align]
[align=center]I cannot believe this is real - it has to be a dream[/align]
[align=center]:nerves1
[/align]
[align=center]Thank you My Baby Boy[/align]
[align=center]My Heart Bunny[/align]
[align=center]My Bridge Boy[/align]
[align=center]BINKY FREE MY SWEETHEART
I LOVE YOU ALWAYS
Becca[/align]
[align=center]:rainbow:[/align]
[align=center]ink iris:[/align]
[align=center]:rip:[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]:missyou
[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Becca (Sep 10, 2008)

We just buried my baby in the garden - I put in the poem I posted above.

Dad is going to make a cross.


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 10, 2008)

Adorable! It looks like she has the whole thing in her mouth!

I'm still so sorry about Nibbles.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2008)

Here are the latest pictures!

Emily and Fluffball





Nibbles - Now I know what you're thinking why take a picture of a dead rabbit? Well he looks so happy and peacful I just wanted to show you.





THE CAGE
BEFORE













AFTER

















And here are 2 random pictures I took last night in the car on the way to the wedding reception!
This is actually the moon but the car moved and made it look like a 7 amazing!!




And here is another one


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2008)

We just went to see the babies! I definelty want the white and black one he/she is sooooo sweet!!!

He/she is such a fidget bum and lvoed my hair adorabllle!

We are going round nxt sunday as well woop woop!

Here are the pics!






































HOW SWEEET


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 14, 2008)

That bunny looks alot like Fluffball! Are you hoping its a girl or boy?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't really know - I would like a boy because i think boys are more affectionate - Nibbles and dippy are so !!


----------



## Becca (Sep 18, 2008)

*Well I haven't written in this blog for ages!! Since about Sunday I think.*

*It is now 37 days until we get the new baby!*

*They are now officially 3 weeks old, I have no ides what I'm going to call him/her.*

*Dippy is loving his new cage and Fluffball is fluffier than ever! *

*Shes actually bigger than Dippy now which I don't understand as A: He's older and B: hes a boy :?*

*Oh well :biggrin2:*

*Bye for now *

Becca:rofl::rose::brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 20, 2008)

*Hello everybody! :wave2*

*Today it is sunny again :sunshine:WOOP WOOP :bunny18*

*The buns have been out running all day :rabbithopHaving a really great time :thumbup*

*We also had a photoshoot so I am just loading all the pictures onto photobucket - There are some really nice ones. Dippy sat on my head at one point and started licking my neck and ears :bunnyheart*

*Dippy has stopped spraying now which is good - I think I was right, It was because he had a pretty lady next to him! :brown-bunny*

*And Dippy went on the harness this morning and gave me a good run around anic:*

*Well I think photobucket has uploaded them so here are the pictures you've all been waiting for.......*

:nod

*ETA: Sorry the pictures were all too big - just resizing them...*


----------



## Becca (Sep 20, 2008)

_*Okay here are the resized pictures...








































































*_


----------



## Becca (Sep 20, 2008)

_*Dammit - How do I get them smaller :grumpy:
*_


----------



## Becca (Sep 20, 2008)

*I'm watching X Factor and we brought Dippy in to to watch it so here are a few pictures we took.*






Our Family!!






Dippy on RO v


----------



## Becca (Sep 20, 2008)

*Here are some pictures I just took when we were watching X Factor!*

*Dippy on Ro*


----------



## Becca (Sep 21, 2008)

*Hellooo again!*

*I have found more pictures that I haven't put on from agessss ago!!!*

*Nibbles:*



















































iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:

*Cage pictures:*
















*Me and Fluffball - I love this picture...*


----------



## Becca (Sep 22, 2008)

What a cutie


----------



## Becca (Sep 23, 2008)

[align=center]Happy 4th Week Old Birthday Babies!![/align]
[align=center]:balloons:arty::balloons:[/align]
[align=center]:bunny18[/align]


----------



## Becca (Sep 23, 2008)

Becuase I am ill Dippy came and joined me in my room for a while...


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 24, 2008)

haha, Dippy in your room reminds me of J in mine. i'm always afraid he'll eat something! he killed my cell charger a few weeks ago, he hasn't been loose in there again


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2008)

*Have you seen my thread yet guys, the one about persuading my parents to let Dippy live in my room?*

*I have made a presentation and I'm showing it tonight, Wish me luck!!*


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

I love your pictures. The bunny I first saw and wanted looked like Dippy!


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

*Dippy is such a sweetie!*

*He always licks me! And his licklle bunny lips are adorable! *


----------



## Becca (Sep 28, 2008)

_*We're taking my gorgous little Dippy on a walk around the village today :biggrin2: Pictures later 
xx*_


----------



## Becca (Sep 28, 2008)

We only have 1 picture from the walk LOL







Here are some more piccys

I went round my cousins yesterday this is here bunny Barney,


























And this is what I am very proud of myself for - look I can do it now
















Dippy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

1 The walk looks fun.

2 I think you should bring the bunny home so we can see it more often.

3 Glad you finally were able to hold him like that.


----------



## Becca (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for commenting Ali!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Thanks for commenting Ali!


Anytime!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 29, 2008)

JadeIcing wrote:


> 1 The walk looks fun.
> 
> 2 I think you should bring the bunny home so we can see it more often.
> 
> 3 Glad you finally were able to hold him like that.


:yeahthat:


----------



## Becca (Oct 7, 2008)

_Oh my dear, I haven't updated this for agggeess!_

_This is what has happened:_

_Due to rain Fluffball has been moved into the summer house for a while, One day Dippy was in Fluffballs hutch but now he's back in his own._

_Thats about it :?_

_Nothing mmuch!!_

_I need to get some pictures but I feel sick so Byeee x_


----------



## Becca (Oct 7, 2008)

_When the new bun bun comes I want to add his or her name to this blog but I also want to change the name of the blog too something more inventive so I came up with:_

_*Becca's Beautiful Bunny Business*_

_I would like the description to stay the same but after Nibbles' name can someone put (RIP) and then obviously the new bunners name added on the end _


----------



## Becca (Oct 18, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> _When the new bun bun comes I want to add his or her name to this blog but I also want to change the name of the blog too something more inventive so I came up with:_
> 
> _*Becca's Beautiful Bunny Business*_
> 
> _I would like the description to stay the same but after Nibbles' name can someone put (RIP) and then obviously the new bunners name added on the end _



Okay can a mod change it now I have decided on the bunners name....

*Becca's Beautiful Bunnies Business

*And the description to read:
Nibbles [RIP], Dippy, Fluffball & Benjamin


----------



## Becca (Oct 18, 2008)

Here is one of Dippy's babies:
Really small:







Now:





Look at that bootiful mane :shock:

And here's the daddy






Resemblance is uncanny don't you think!
I hope Benjamin has a beautiful mane...


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 18, 2008)

Done


----------



## Becca (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Ali!!

:hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 19, 2008)

Anytime.


----------



## Becca (Oct 19, 2008)

Introducing the new addition to my bunny family :


Benjamin


----------



## Becca (Oct 19, 2008)

Bunnies have changed my life, they have completley transformed it.
Before I actually understood that bunnies were more than just "pets" I have never been the same.

My whole life now happens around the bunnies that I own.
I wake up, *gotta feed the bunnies* before i go to school *gotta cuddle the bunnies* after school *hope the bunnies are okay* you get the picture!


I love you my bunnies


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> Bunnies have changed my life, they have completley transformed it.
> Before I actually understood that bunnies were more than just "pets" I have never been the same.
> 
> My whole life now happens around the bunnies that I own.
> ...


You have come along way and I am proud of the steps you continue to take. To better yourself and the lives of your bunnies. You are still learning but show a passion to learn more.


----------



## Becca (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Ali, Though I couldn't of done it without you all here


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

That is what we are here for.


----------



## Becca (Oct 24, 2008)

Mu-um my nosey i getting blown awwayyyyyy






Cuddles:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww look at that handsome boy.


----------



## Becca (Oct 24, 2008)

*MY* Handsome Little Man


----------



## Becca (Oct 24, 2008)

Benjamin,
First of all you were not wanted, Your daddy was not supposed to meet your mummy. No one agreed with it.

I didnât either â until I saw you.
I really hope you love me lots because I will love you more and more each day as I watch you grow.

I hope you are happy living with me and have a great time.


----------



## Becca (Oct 25, 2008)

I LOVE MY DAD!!

He made this cover thing for Dippy's cage 
Its really cool, it has a weight at the bottom to hold it down then this elasticy stuff that I attach over it to hold it down.
It's awesome!!


From ~ _The Hypa One_ inkbouce:


----------



## Becca (Oct 25, 2008)

Squishded!






Jumpppp!






Washhy Washhy






Hmmm...

From ~ _The Hypa One inkbouce:_


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 25, 2008)

Honestly, it took me a second to figure out what I was looking at. I knew it was cute, I just didn't know which part of the bun I was seeing! TOO CUTE! I :hearts your fluff-babies!


----------



## Becca (Oct 26, 2008)

LOL, Thanks I love them too!

Thats the best washing picture I've ever got!!

From ~ _The Hypa One inkbouce:_


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 26, 2008)

How much longer until you get Benjamin?

:waiting: It is 9:05pm Sunday here and I keep wondering when it's Sunday there.


----------



## FDBN (Oct 26, 2008)

its 10 past eight am here :biggrin2: ( sunday)


----------



## Becca (Oct 26, 2008)

Yup, 7 hours to go....


*tic toc tic toc*

From ~ _The Hypa One_ inkbouce:


----------



## Becca (Oct 26, 2008)

Benjamin,
First of all you were not wanted, Your daddy was not supposed to meet your mummy. No one agreed with it.

I didnât either â until I saw you.
I really hope you love me lots because I will love you more and more each day as I watch you grow.

I hope you are happy living with me and have a great time.


----------



## Becca (Oct 27, 2008)

*Benjamin's First Night

*_I covered up all the bunnies like usual but last night I had an extra bunner to tuck in  So I put the orange bunny towel over his cage and checked he was okay. 

This morning I went in and he had pulled the towel into his cage, knocked his water over (becuase I broke the bottle so had to use a bowl). He obviously isn't litter trained I'm okay with that I need to train him!

We are going shopping today to get more bottles.

_


----------



## Becca (Oct 27, 2008)

Me and Emily have been outside with the bunnies all day!

It's been so fun :biggrin2:


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 27, 2008)

any new piccys for us......:whistling

good luck litter training him, i hope it goes as fast for you as it did for me w/Jamie:highfive:


----------



## Becca (Oct 28, 2008)

He's just done his first binky :inlove:


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 28, 2008)

aww....YAY!



Now....where are the pics :camera:waiting::whistlinginkbouce::biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't got any binky pictures, but I have some from yesterday and this morning. It's like he's been here for years the way he runs around under the chairs and beneath the table!

Though at least that means he feels safe and happy 

The pictures will be on shortly photobuckets being silly :grumpy:


----------



## Becca (Oct 28, 2008)

Enjoy :biggrin2:


----------



## LedaHartwood (Oct 31, 2008)

Odd question, but how did Benny come to be? I've looked for that story on the back logs, but I can't find anything. How did Dippy meet Benny's mother, how did the arangments occure? I feel as though I've come in on the tail end of a soap opera season.


----------



## Jess_sully (Oct 31, 2008)

LedaHartwood- you can find the story on the thread entitled "Dippy's babies pictures and updates". 
He is sooo adorable! I love lionheads more and more these days... and find myself wanting one more and more 
Lucky, lucky, lucky you.


----------



## LedaHartwood (Oct 31, 2008)

I looked there, but there's no post on the arrangments, and I've read this blog from top to bottom.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 31, 2008)

*LedaHartwood wrote: *


> I looked there, but there's no post on the arrangments, and I've read this blog from top to bottom.


Becca, please correct anything wrong here but:

Becca's (Dippy's slave), mums friend asked to borrow Dippy for stud, Becca said no and spent alot of time at it, but in the end Dippy did meet the doe and (there is no wrong in this part) then MY little Benji was born


----------



## Becca (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes Meg, Correct - Apart from the ending I think MY needs to be HER!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 1, 2008)

All your pictures are so cute, I really liked looking at them .


----------



## Becca (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks I need to get some more of everyone!


----------



## Becca (Nov 4, 2008)

Today I had each bunny in for a while for bonding time with mummy 







He eats so much for such a little bunny :shock:
I was giving each bun a couple of small pieces of carrot for being so good and he loved it so much he was eating it out of my hand 
He also eats all his food, I can't let him get to fat though :?

He let me cuddle him and kiss him, I'm surprised the bunnies put up with me smothering their tiny faces in kisses all the while LOL!
How long is it before I can start clipping his nails? They are really sharp but look so thin and fragile I'm scared I might rip them off or something :?







I can't really see her getting any bigger though isn't it true that most pregnant bunnies don't show it?
She's still so sweet and she's getting really big her mane is massive now, so pretty!!
Her spots on her back form a line when she stretches out its amazing!!
I can't wait to get her spayed so her litter training goes well!! She is doing great but still pee's outside the box sometime.

I have a picture of her somewhere with a cute little hat on, its gorgeous but I can't seem to find it :grumpy: I'll keep searching.






I am quite excited becuase it's firework night tomorrow Dippy might be allowed inside for the night Woop!!!
I hope he does becuase I love him so much! Today when I brought him in I thought he seemed a bit off becuase he was just sitting in one postition but then he started licking me all over!!
He so affectionate, I keep saying that but its becuase he is HEHE! I have some pictures but need to upload them


----------



## Becca (Nov 5, 2008)

He's staying the night inside tonight because of the fireworks :biggrin2: YAY!


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 5, 2008)

aww thats soo cute 

what about benji and fluffball ?? :S

ly bmttve


----------



## Becca (Nov 5, 2008)

*dazzy_14 wrote: *


> aww thats soo cute
> 
> *what about benji and fluffball ?? :S*
> 
> ly bmttve


They are in the summer house so they will be fine  Don't worry, Though if I was in charge they would all be with me inside in my bedroom hehe!


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 5, 2008)

aww goody good good good

but make sure u keep checking up on them 

(I don't mean to be bossy )

ly bmttve


----------



## Becca (Nov 5, 2008)

*dazzy_14 wrote: *


> aww goody good good good
> 
> but make sure u keep checking up on them
> 
> ...


Well I would but I have audtions remember


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh yea 

wat an idiot 

ly bmttve


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 5, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> Apart from the ending I think MY needs to be HER!


:whatever :lies


----------



## Becca (Nov 5, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Apart from the ending I think MY needs to be HER!
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 6, 2008)

Benjamin is sooo cute! I love his little "mohawk" thing going on! 

I really love lionheads! Yours are just the perfect example of lionhead, floofy cuteness! :groupparty:


----------



## Becca (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks 
I'm so glad we got them when we did, otherwise we would of got another breed becuase it would of been too late they would of already gone to new homes.


----------



## BSAR (Nov 6, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> Today I had each bunny in for a while for bonding time with mummy
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *You could cut them now probably. How old is he? You just need to be very carefull and only cut the very tip. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Actually bunnies will show, their tummies will get rounder, and you can tell because they may be grouchier than usual.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Becca (Nov 6, 2008)

Arrh Cool! Thanks for telling me  I'll go and inspect her tummy hehe!


----------



## BSAR (Nov 6, 2008)

Your welcome Becca. Just be careful when you pick her up. If she is pregnant you don't want to hurt the babies from to much pressure.


----------



## Becca (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah I was wondering about that, is there any other way I can pick her up to be extra careful?


----------



## Becca (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm going to try and write in this blog everyday!

_Okay, the bunnies have just been tucked up to bed and fed their carrot. I'm going to try and introduce more veggies as they don't get many yet - Bad I know :shock:

I need to risk asking mum to buy more veggies, I can imagine it now

"Mu-um can we get some more vegetables?"
*"Why?"
*"For the bunnies!"
*"Rebecca I'm not buying extra vegetables for the bunnies!"
*"But Mu---mm:X"


And it goes on, Can bunnies eat raisens?
_


----------



## RexyRex (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, they can have raisins, but only as a treat. I give mine a couple maybe twice a week. As for the veggies.....I buy veggies separately for the buns :bagheadIt's anywhere from $5-8 a week.


----------



## Becca (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay Thanks, I may buy a couple of small packs of raisens for treatys  I think I am going to pick a couple of veggies for the buns and see what they like.

How many *different* veggies do you all give your bunnies?


----------



## RexyRex (Nov 6, 2008)

I only give mine romaine, italian and curly parsley and cilantro. I've tried dandelion leaves, kale, and collard greens, but they don't care for them.

I'd really like to hear what others have to say on this as well. I'd like to know what other bunnies fav veggies are to get an idea of something else I can try!


----------



## Becca (Nov 6, 2008)

*RexyRex wrote: *


> I'd really like to hear what others have to say on this as well. I'd like to know what other bunnies fav veggies are to get an idea of something else I can try!


Same, I'm just about to ask mum :?


----------



## Becca (Nov 6, 2008)

Woooo she just said "Yeahh Okay!!!" 

Woop Woop!



[align=center]Dippy
D is for Dotty Thats What You Are
I is for Intelligent Such A Clever Little Guy
P is for Perfect your my little man
P is for pretty have you seen your nose?
Y is for young, your young and free living with me



[align=left]That was random and on the spot but oh well :biggrin2:
[/align][/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 6, 2008)

I like your bunnies too.

I like your blog too


----------



## Becca (Nov 7, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I like your bunnies too.
> 
> I like your blog too


Thank you


----------



## Becca (Nov 8, 2008)

_*Benjamin* is out in the run for the first time at my house  It's been so wet I didn't want to put him out becuase he's only lickle 

I worked out he is exactly 2 months and 14 days today!
*Dippy *is 11 months and 6 days*
Fluffball *is 10 months 24 days

I think :shock: It's difficult to work out on your fingers hehe!
_


----------



## Becca (Nov 8, 2008)

Awwh, I wish I'd got a picture of Benjamin's hair after he had been outside in the wind! Bless him, he looked a bit like a rock star!!

*B*_ecca_ :carrot


----------



## Becca (Nov 9, 2008)

_Today Dad's getting down a few of the Christmas dec's for the photo phile contest! The buns are about to be cleaned out.
_


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't wait to see the photos!!!

Minda


----------



## Becca (Nov 10, 2008)

They'll be on today


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2008)

Aww your dad is so nice for bringing the decorations down for you.


----------



## Becca (Nov 10, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Aww your dad is so nice for bringing the decorations down for you.


Yup - sure is, I can't beleive he does all stuff for the bunnies like make cages and stuff he said he didn't want to be involvled


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 10, 2008)

Becca wrote:


> _*Benjamin* is out in the run for the first time at my house  It's been so wet I didn't want to put him out becuase he's only lickle
> 
> I worked out he is exactly 2 months and 14 days today!
> *Dippy *is 11 months and 6 days*
> ...



Good idea on holding off for Benjamin in the run- wouldn't want him to catch a cold!

Hmmm, you inspired me. Flynn is exactly five months and ten days old!  And yes, it IS hard to count on fingers. That's why I cheated and used my ical. GOOOO MACS!


----------



## Becca (Nov 10, 2008)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> Becca wrote:
> 
> 
> > _*Benjamin* is out in the run for the first time at my house  It's been so wet I didn't want to put him out becuase he's only lickle
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Becca (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is Benjamin's entry for the contest 







Here is that picture I was looking for with Fluffball and the hat!


----------



## Becca (Nov 17, 2008)

Here are some much needed updates1

*Sunday 16th November:
*Dippy came inside up to my room and he obviously thought I needed a wash as he kept licking me!

Then I read him a bit of a book, he kept nudging me so I kept dropping it!!

Next we let Benjamin run around the summer house while we cleaned it up.
It was binky mad! He actually binkyed OVER my head when I was sitting/laying on the floor!
Then I gave them their veggies and more hay, tucked them up and went in side.
Obviously checking Fluffball every so often.
I'd also texted Tracy saying Fluffball had made a sort of nest but with no fur yet. 

*Monday 17th November:
*What a day!!
While I was at school I got a text from mum saying Fluffball was sitting in her nest. I told her to look for fur. Mum said yes there was fur inside - I was getting rather excited! Science last lesson went super slowly.
When I got back, I got my phone light, (it's quite dark in the shed) and peeped in the nest. There was a bit of blood and A KIT!! When I looked closely it looked rather.. well dead. Not knowing at all what to do I phoned Tracy millions of times willing her to answer. Eventually she did (she was driving before) I had left her a message.
She phoned me and calmed me down, I couldn't stop shaking.
At this point I was also talking to Sophie on msn she was helping as best I could. I had Tracy on handsfree and Sophie on msn. They told me to go and get the kit and try and warm him up. Luckily my mum came in the door becuase I didn't want Fluffball to try and attack me. She picked up the kit while I distracted Fluffball.
We tried to warm him up, then noticed he only had 1 ear and had blood out of his nose. 
I tried not to be sad, I kept telling myself that you can't be upset about something that probably never even lived.
We kept the kit inside for ages trying to warm him up but he never did. We had lost him. We thought maybe Fluffball was still in labour so Tracy told me what to do. (Sorry Sophie that I didn't answer for ages I was in and out of the house like a yoyo) 
We put the kit on a box under Fluffball's cage, he's still their now actually we don't know where to put him. But we're going to have a funeral for him tomorrow.

Me, Emily and mum were worried about Fluffball so we decided to take her to the vets. We didn't have an appointment or anything we just went and we had to wait like 3 mins then we were in. The palpating only took about 4 mins and it was Â£8!!
He checked her all over she started to look more alert, maybe she was just abit sore and tender.
Oh I forgot to add while me and mum were outside Emily was talking to Tracy on the phone about Fluffball 

The vet said that there were no more babies, though i was peering at his screen and it said that Fluffball wa 8 months old when she's not UGH.

I have a few pictures of the kit becuase he was so special, Fluffball's baby. Emily named him Frederick. Don't ask! She just said it and it stuck!

I'm still going to check on Fluffy every so often to make sure she's okay!

Gosh that was a long blog post :?


----------



## Becca (Nov 21, 2008)

Today I went round 'bunnyfood's' house, she currently has 8 buns, she started with 4, 2 boys and 2 girls.

They were bred. They kept 3 babies from the litters, so then they had 7 then they went and brought a girl rex called Coco from A PET SHOP :grumpy:

Anyway that makes 8.

Not one of them will let you pick him/her up easily. I think it is horrible, I understand what Peg meant now. The more bunnies the more time you have to spend - I got a few very nasty deep scratches from these buns today. They stay as far away from you as possible. And when I got back you know what made me feel really great was when it was pitch black and I went to feed Dippy and he started licking my hands and face.
How great was that, 8 bunnies didn't want to go near anyone then I stand in the cold with Dippy who had a late dinner becuase I was out late and he starts licking me with loving affectionate passion.

That has really made my day


----------



## Flashy (Nov 21, 2008)

Dippy really loves you  It's lovely when something like that happens isn't it 

I do just want to say though that if you have lots of buns you can still have affectionate and sociable buns if you treat them right, and if their personality is of a nice nature.

You have a lot to be grateful for with your buns, I hope thatnyou have each other for manyyears to come


----------



## Becca (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh gosh, I didn't mean it to be rude like its not possible for poeople with 8 buns to have a good relationship I meant that these particular people don't and it annoys me when she thinks she is the best bunny person in where I live.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 21, 2008)

She's a member of this forum, isn't she? Maybe she will learn from here, and from your being a good bunny mum


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 21, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> Not one of them will let you pick him/her up easily. I think it is horrible, I understand what Peg meant now. The more bunnies the more time you have to spend



Peg was definitley right about that! Lol. I have TEN bunnies....and it's hard enough to make sure I spend time with one, but I do take care to plan my weekends with lots of bunny oriented things...actually I'm about ready to go train Magic and then snatch a bunny into the house for a while. lol. 

I love reading your blog, by the way, Becca! 

You should take some pictures of your bunnies tomorrow! I'd love to see more! Especially of Benji!  

Emily


----------



## Flashy (Nov 22, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> You should take some pictures of your bunnies tomorrow! I'd love to see more! Especially of Benji!


That's a great idea.


----------



## Becca (Nov 23, 2008)

Right so this weekend Benjamin went first in the 'bunny and me' bonding sessions!

WARNING PICTURE HEAVY!



























This is MINE now *chins*





Ahhh Run Away!!

























I have set up all the bunnies toys and things to do that I have for them:

The bed,





The ball,





The wood to chew,





The hay tube,





The toy bunny,





The news paper to rip,





The cardboard box (that has lasted for agggess its had nights outside in the wind and rain, been chewed and pooped in by several bunnies and its still going strong)





And finally the tunnel leading to a fluffy duvet that benjamin has chewed :? and used the stuffing to make a nest in his cage 





MORE PICTURES IN NEXT POST...


----------



## Flashy (Nov 23, 2008)

*Waits for more pictures*


----------



## Becca (Nov 23, 2008)

Then Benjamin discovered the hay box was open...






and in he hopped!
















Then he realised he couldn't get out so he just sat there until I got him out!

Now for some _horrible pictures of me_ and lovely ones of Ben




















Chinny Chin Chin

























MORE IN THE NEXT POST...


----------



## Becca (Nov 23, 2008)

Not sure why the last ones got so big :?






Should I jump?






Bath time:










Dad building hutches:










I'll just throw one in of Dippy 










Fluffball: These were taken the other day when she was pregnant still










Benjamin wanted to come out and play more!






So off he went onto the harness for the first time ever!


























Then he tried to go under the bench which obviously I cannot fit under!





And off he ran me running after him..







MORE PICS IN NEXT POST


----------



## Becca (Nov 23, 2008)

WARNING GRAPHIC PICTURES OF PENCIL KIT BELOW




X










X




Kit in nest

























In the next one you can see how squashed he was:






The next one you can see how cute he is:






His wickle nose







Thats all of them,
Now I'm going to bond with Dippy and Fluffball, expect more pictures later


----------



## Flashy (Nov 23, 2008)

That's a lot of pictures! lol. Benjamin is really sweet. I love his little fringe 

Fluffball did a great job of pushing Frederick out because that must have been so hard for her. I've not actually seen one that squashed before, and I've seen a good few pencil kits. No wonder she was so whacked after, bet the poor girlie was exhausted.

Thanks for sharing all those pics


----------



## Becca (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Tracy!, Fluffball's had her bonding time I just need to get those pictures on. We have also just done Fluf and Dip's entry for the contest and Dippy's a bit angry now so I don't want to upset him anymore bless him. All the failed pictures from that should be on in a bit too!


----------



## Becca (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm not sure which one of Dippy's pics I'm going to use for the contest...
















Gosh I look horrid in this one:










I think I may pick this one with a caption that I have not though of yet hehe






Here is a pic from the other day:


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 23, 2008)

I love picture three


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 23, 2008)

That is Little Ben who you can't see the face right?


----------



## Becca (Nov 23, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> That is Little Ben who you can't see the face right?


Yup thats him


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 25, 2008)

Becca - you could always crop the picture and do something like this (I was just playing around to give you some ideas..).


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 25, 2008)

I couldn't edit out the red eyes (I did try)...but here's another one:







I should have cropped out the right side a bit - I was going to use that area to put the words -but I couldn't make them line up nice...so I put them at the bottom. I probably should have cropped out the blue bag on the left too...to make the picture less "cluttered" looking since I wanted to focus more on you & your bunny.

But those give you some ideas.....


----------



## Becca (Nov 25, 2008)

Awwh thanks Peg 

Dippy's just has his nails clipped by yours truly!


----------



## Becca (Nov 26, 2008)

I have noticed that Dippy has not been eating hay, I haven't changed it at all but he just seems to push it out the way and eat around it. He doesn't have a hay rack so I have to put it in his bowl. So after contacting Tracy she gave me LOTS of idea's and I've tried the first one which is chopping the hay up smaller and mixing it with carrot. So I just spent abot half an hour chopping up hay and carrot. I hope it works, I don't want him to get ill 

I'll keep you guys updated!

Benjamin is one of the hyperest (sp?) bunnies I have ever met, whenever I pick him up he jumps up onto the shelf and starts eating the dropped pellets 
He has pulled the stuffing out of the quilt we put over his cage at Night to keep him warm and the stuffing is all over his cage hehe!

They are in the process of being swapped over to Adult Nuggets, from before being on Junior Nuggets!

It is going down well they are all still healthy and love the new food!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 26, 2008)

Good luck 

is possible that if he ate hay before but isn't now, he has spurs that are preventing him eating hay (one potential reason not to breed from him, if this is the case because teeth alignment can be genetic) so it might be worth having his teeht checked with an otoscope.


----------



## Becca (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh..My..God :?

Is there any other symptoms?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 26, 2008)

Not eating hay can be the first symptom. 

Other symptoms are not eating pellets, or wanting to eat food and walking away, seeing food fall out the mouth, drooling, swelling on the face, one eye watering, one nostril running,gut slow down/stasis, things like that. Molar spurs are very common but buns with them shouldn't really be bred unless you can work out why the problem is happening. It is also something that will reoccur at some point, but the interval is variable for different buns.

ETA linky. http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11901&forum_id=10

Remember though that he might just be being a turdy, lol, but it always helps to be aware


----------



## Becca (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh Dear, how long should I leave it until I get him checked out? 

And also you know after Christmas we might be getting a new doe who should I breed with Dippy or Benjamin? I want to get Dippy neutered soon becuase then I could get his teeth checked at the same time.....

Though I am bearing in mind that Benjamin is already a cross, He is Lionhead/Dwarf/Mini Rex, should we get a Mini-Rex doe?


----------



## delusional (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been following your posts and I'm not sure if it will help to say any of this, but if you and your family are determined to breed and are getting a new doe to breed instead of fostering a pregnant one, you really should think about getting a buck of the same breed.

Do the research. Find out the breed standards, decide which colours you want to breed and find out what colours the parents will need to be to get those. Then get two, healthy rabbits of the same breed and make the breeding at least WORTHWHILE. Aim for beautiful, purebred rabbits (not to say that mixes aren't beautiful too, but I'm sure you know what I mean).

Plus if Dippy's got dental issues, you shouldn't breed from him. Besides from being a mix, Benjamin is also Dippy's son, and may also have the genes for the same dental issues. I wouldn't recommend breeding either of those boys.

And I'm not trying to start a big long argument/breeding discussion on this thread, because it;s your blog and that's not what it's for. But those are my suggestions.


----------



## Becca (Nov 26, 2008)

But I'm not allowed to get ANOTHER Buck. 
Becuase I want to keep the mommy too so I would rather not foster though that would be easiest.....

Becuase we were going to keep the mum and a baby so we would have 6 bunnies. Anymore would be too much :?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 26, 2008)

To be honest Becca, you can't breed from either really because they both potentially have defective genes, because Benjamin is Dippy's son and has his genes. Basically it already comes back to what you have already been told, about them being pet rabbits for a reason. They are sold as pets because they are not meant to be bred and may have genetic problems that shouldn't be passed on.

When Dippy goes for his VHD, which is soon, right? Ask the vet to check his teeth then, which would save a vet visit and hopefully put your mind at rest. They can't see the whole mouth like that (I don't think), but hey can get enough of an idea for if there is a problem.


----------



## Becca (Nov 26, 2008)

Here is the check list:

\/ = DONE

Dippy: 

Neuter
Myxo \/
VHD

Fluffball:

Spay
Myxo
VHD


Benjamin:

Neuter
Myxo \/
VHD

How would I get a buck then?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 26, 2008)

Becca, you know how to get a doe. Exactly the same way as getting a doe, you go to a breeder, explain what you want to do and get him to select one for you. OR get a doe and see if you can pay to use one of the breeders bucks with your girl.

You've made a good start on that list. What comes next?

Before getting a new bun, why not think about spaying and neutering the buns you have so that things are as sorted as they could be and you can really focus on the new buns as opposed to doing things left, right and centre and slipping up and things getting missed and things, which might happen if you just get yourself lost in a new bun and babies.


----------



## Becca (Nov 26, 2008)

Next it will be Fluffball for her Myxi then Benjamin for his VHD, Dippy for his VHD, 2 weeks later Fluffball VHD and then its time for the speuters!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 26, 2008)

Ace  I've just finished an article on speutering before, during and aftercare. If you want it let me know


----------



## Becca (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes Tracy of course I want it


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 26, 2008)

So are you getting them all fixed? Or using some for breeding? 

Grace


----------



## Flashy (Nov 26, 2008)

*PMs you*


----------



## Becca (Nov 27, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> So are you getting them all fixed? Or using some for breeding?
> 
> Grace



It depends, if Dippy hasn't got anything wrong with his teeth (though I may ask the vet to give him a good check up to make sure there isn't anything wrong with him) and I might just get the other to fixed. Then I could get anolther lionhead doe and breed Dippy and her. Though I'm not sure.


----------



## Becca (Nov 27, 2008)

Benjamin trying to get hay from the top of his cage:


----------



## Becca (Nov 27, 2008)

OMG OMGOMG BENJAMIN JUST LICKED ME


YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA


He now licks me like Dippy does! YAY


----------



## Becca (Nov 27, 2008)

This morning I was on MSN talking to Michelle (it was midnight where she was and she couldn't sleep) so I brought in Benjamin and turned on the webcam. 

She got to watch Benjamin washing, eating and binkying and she suggested I take a picture of Benjamin's mouth because it was so sweet so here it is.

Michelle these are for you 










Here are a few pictures of Fluffball:


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Becca for having Benjamin on the webcam to entertain me :biggrin2:. I managed to sleep for two hours but I think I'll sleep for about 20 hours tonight .


Benjamin is even cuter on cam and it's really obvious what a happy rabbit he is and how much he adores Becca and she loves him too, it was lovely to see. And he's got such a fluffy bum and the cutest mouth as I kept saying over and over again .

Thanks for the pics of his mouth it's for sure my favourite part of him, bless his gorgeous little face!


----------



## Becca (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Michelle, that made me smile when I feel so ill 

Hope you get a good nights sleep soon xx


----------



## Becca (Nov 27, 2008)

[align=center]*[Fiction]
Becca's Bunny Tails*

[align=left]*Chapter 1: Nibbles's Nightly Adventures

*As the back door closed Nibbles grew excited, he thumped on the floor and the cage door flung open. 
He bounded out and bounced along to where he had dug his secret hole a few nights before.
The large rabbit shuffled easily down the even larger hole, down to the underground world that was called Rabbitville.
He greeted the friendly guard who waited at the end of the hole to welcome Nibbles in his first nightly adventure.

'Welcome Sir Nibbles, we've been expecting you' exclaimed the guard bun.
He bowed down to Nibbles as he gazed down over the land that was soon going to become his.

Nibbles began to hop down the alley that led to his villa, he bounced through the door and gasped in amazment, his villa had been destroyed. The furniture had been tipped over and windows smashed. He wondered what rabbits would do this to his beloved home.

He went into every room, each was the same, destroyed and broken. His favourite room of his house was the Carrot Room, there were piles and piles of carrots everywhere. 
Sadly as he walked into his favourite room a horrible sight lay before his eyes. Yes you guessed it, all that was left of the Carrot Room were 'carrot crumbs'. A tear came to his eye, he had saved up those carrots for years. Had grown each one in his giant garden ( well his garderners had.)

*Read Next Time To Find Out Who Destroyed Nibbles's Villa!!.....*
[/align][/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 27, 2008)

Your stories really good

Grace


----------



## Becca (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks, I made it up on the spot, I'll try and do a bit everynight.


----------



## Becca (Nov 28, 2008)

[align=center]*[Fiction]
Becca's Bunny Tails*

[/align]*Chapter 2: Nibbles's Nightly Adventures [ Featuring Guest Bunnies Jen's Chalk and Tracy's Flash RIP]

*Nibbles was so shocked, he ran out of his villa very rapidly and shouted to the guard. 'Somebun has ruined my villa, somebun has ruined my villa!'

Everybun came running becuase they all respected Sir Nibbles. He was their leader.

'Who could of done this?' The guard said anxiously.

' Exactly what I was thinking' Nibbles said, upset and angry.

'We need to investigate!' Shouted Fluffball

'Lets all help' said Flash...... 'If we work together we can help Sir Nibbles' exclaimed Chalk.

Everybun else agreed and they started to hop into Nibbles's Villa, they investigated every room, The lounge, Kitchen, Carrot room they ..... When they reached Nibbles's bedroom and gazed over at his giant bed they could see little lumps moving inside. 

'That's strange!' Flash exclaimed
'Lets have a look!' Said Chalk

Nibbles strode over and lifted up the sheets, underneath were 6 wiggling babies!
'WHAT' shouted Nibbles!

'Calm down Sir,' Chalk said quietly......... 
'What are they doing in MY bed' said Nibbles angrily

*
Find out why the babies are in there and how next time [it could be later today or tomorrow]*

Becccccaaa -x


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 28, 2008)

Aww Becca, I love the stories! Very cute! I know I said this on msn but it sounds just like something Chalk would say lol- 'Mouse, calm down!' 

Looking forward to the next chapter... opcorn2


----------



## Flashy (Nov 28, 2008)

Aw, how sweet.


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 28, 2008)

Cute chapter!


----------



## Becca (Dec 6, 2008)

Today is cleaning day  YAY

This is how it works, We take off the top of Benjamin's cage and put Dippy in that while we clean Benjamin's cage. Benjamin will be running around in the NIC Grid thingy ma bob while Fluffball will be outside in the run.

Then we will clean out each cage, water bottle and bowl and *Oh that reminds me I need to get more straw* 

Okay..I need to go get more straw.
:shock:


Wish me luck with the cleaning!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2008)

Good luck lol, my cleaning day is tomorrow


----------



## Becca (Dec 7, 2008)

Well we cover each bunny up at night, Benjamin has a spare duvet that we use occasionly.... well lets just say we can never use it again.......








[There are loads of poops in the next picture becuase this was when me and my sister were ill ]






He had somehow pulled the duvet through the bars and pulled out the stuffing...





This is the duvet now...





I got all the stuffing out..










Soon he's going to rip it completley and we're not going to have anything to put on his cage - what can I use that he won't pull through and rip?


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 7, 2008)

Hehehe Benji is so funny and cute!


----------



## Becca (Dec 11, 2008)

Outdoor to Indoor (And about Dippy not eating) 

 Dippy not eating thread


----------



## Becca (Dec 12, 2008)

Today the bunnies got a little bit of toast as a treat (and to warm their bellies up a little bit).

Bless them, it is freezing outside 

I haven't been out to check if *Dippy* ate this morning, I think he did because Emily didn't say that he didn't.
I'm putting less pellets, more hay and more veggies (obviously introducing the more veggies slowly).

Yesterday I found lots of pictures from when *Dippy *and *Fluffball* were really REALLY small, though I am going to save them until their first birthday in Janurary!

*Dippy's* birthday is on 3rd Janurary and *Fluffball's* is on the 16th Janurary!

I really want to have a party for them but I don't think anyone would come to a party for a bunny 

Well I suppose me and my sister, *Dippy, Fluffball* and *Benjamin *could have a mini one, not much of a party though! Oh Oh Oh I could invite Miranda (bunnyfood) she would come, and maybe my best mate, she'd think I was a bit mad though :shock:

Becca


----------



## Becca (Dec 12, 2008)

The people who we lent Dippy to to 'make' Benjamin gave me something the other day... It was a wrapped Christmas present for Benjamin from Benjamin's 'birth mum'!!!

How sweet is that!

So what can I get Benjamin's Mum?

Shes a very large rabbit.... I just cannot get over how sweet that is


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 12, 2008)

Aw how sweet, what was in it or did you open it?


----------



## Becca (Dec 12, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Aw how sweet, what was in it or did you open it?


Of course not  He has to wait until Christmas day!, Though I am dying to see whats inside it :grumpy:


----------



## Becca (Dec 21, 2008)

Okay so I haven't updated this blog for agggeeesss :shock:

We have the maze haven and it's great!

Oh another thing is Benjamin is defo a boy  Because he is really chubby (his new nickname is Fatso) I put him on the harness everyday to try and burn off some energy and fat and he goes over to the compost heap (where we empty the litter trays and cage stuff) and he goes and chins everything and sprays everywhere. He has ruined my UGG boots becuase when he is by the compost heap and I try and pick him up he sprays over me!!

Andddd he binky's madly when he can smell Dippy and he actually binkied up my leg today and his claws really hurt :grumpy:

Also he hates being picked up, I have to pick him up in a certain way to take him to the house otherwise he will jump up onto my shoulder and onto the floor.

By the way What happens if a rabbit bangs his head?

Benjamin keeps doing it when he jumps off me :? I try a hold onto him as best I can but he scratched me so deep the other day its still nowhere near healing :shock:

So Benjamin defo needs to be neutered and fast before this behavioural problem becomes a habit. :?


----------



## Becca (Dec 21, 2008)

I just want to share the avatar Tracy is making for me (not animated yet this is just each individual slide)


I love it 


Tracy you rock!!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 21, 2008)

Cool avatar, I really want to make one but I don't know how to make the pics into a slideshow.

*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 22, 2008)

That avatar is really nice! I need a new one here myself


----------



## Becca (Dec 23, 2008)

Tracy's made my Christmas avatar and I LOVE IT 

Thanks Tracy.... I have something for you.... 

I had Dippy in this morning he is soo handsome :shock: 

He jumped around in the maze haven then came and layed by me 

Though dad said if he sprayed in the house he would put him in a pie :X:X:X:X


GRRRR- I nearly hit my dad for that :grumpy:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 23, 2008)

Becca i'm gelous of u. I want 3 cute lion head bunnies. Your Baby's are the cutest.


----------



## Becca (Dec 23, 2008)

Awwh thanks 

Though Benjamin seems to have more mini-rex in him, he's getting sooooo big :shock:
He's bigger than his daddy (Dippy)


----------



## Bunnyluv4eva (Dec 23, 2008)

These are so funny! "King Nibbles" :humour:


----------



## Becca (Dec 23, 2008)

*Bunnyluv4eva wrote: *


> These are so funny! "King Nibbles" :humour:



Errm whats funny? :?


----------



## Becca (Dec 30, 2008)

5 Days Till Dippy's Birthday


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 30, 2008)

So is there gonna be a party for Dippy?? And are we all invited??


----------

